# Classic and Cubika.



## trenchn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Cubika and am considering buying a Classic! What are the fundamental differences between the two machines that determine that one is better than the other?

Also does anyone have any experience of the Titanium ?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the boiler is different - and possibly the size of portafilter and pump , I'm guessing


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Cubika has a smaller boiler than a classic thus not as themally stable (if those words can be used in the same sentence







)

No OPV valve in a cubika

Both will suffer terribly from scale if you don't descale or used decent water (pick some water up from me and try the difference)

Classic will steam better by default as has a slightly bigger boiler.

John


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

No 3-way valve either?


----------

